# Whole house water filter install with PEX question



## sikkensuser (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm installing a whole house water filter Home Hardware » Product Details » that requires being mounted horizontally to a 1/2"PEX cold water line (located just after the meter).

If this was a rigid copper pipe it would be sufficiently rigid to hold the filter aloft, but with 1/2" PEX I'm thinking it will sag considerably. I can't use standard wall anchors as the filter requires about 3" of clearance from the wall.

What is the best means of attaching it?.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 8, 2010)

sikkensuser said:


> I'm installing a whole house water filter Home Hardware » Product Details » that requires being mounted horizontally to a 1/2"PEX cold water line (located just after the meter).
> 
> If this was a rigid copper pipe it would be sufficiently rigid to hold the filter aloft, but with 1/2" PEX I'm thinking it will sag considerably. I can't use standard wall anchors as the filter requires about 3" of clearance from the wall.
> 
> What is the best means of attaching it?.



Sounds like you will have to make the holder to fit the job. Did you check the water flow through this filter. A house is usually feed with 3/4 not 1/2. It depends on the pressure but 1/2 pipe is not rated for a lot of water flow, and then the filter is another restrict-or. I think the average home should have at least 7 gal. a min.  Later Paul


----------



## Redwood (Nov 9, 2010)

I too question whether that unit could be called a whole house filter.
Be ready for a substantial pressure drop and rapid clogging of the element.


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know how they get away with calling these things whole house filters.  They used to be a one faucet filter and because of the convenience of a word processor, they are not whole house filters.  They also remove absolutely nothing that is harmful to you.  Unless they are carbon, then they work for a few months or less to take out chlorine.  And that's only if the water goes through them slowly enough.  Like at one gallon per minute.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 12, 2010)

Speedbump said:


> I don't know how they get away with calling these things whole house filters.  They used to be a one faucet filter and because of the convenience of a word processor, they are not whole house filters.  They also remove absolutely nothing that is harmful to you.  Unless they are carbon, then they work for a few months or less to take out chlorine.  And that's only if the water goes through them slowly enough.  Like at one gallon per minute.



This is why sites like this one are so great, everyone knows a lot of things, so we can ask and help each other out before we get took. Later Paul


----------

